# So you can't catch catfish on jugs in the daytime?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You can't cat catfish on jugs in the daytime??? Put in at 12:00 pm today. Fished until 4:00. Including towing a couple with 4 kids back to the ramp. Karma must work. Kept 14 cats, released 7 or 8 including 1 over 35 lbs estimated. One of those days.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right On!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you told me you were going to catch me a gar. 
nice kittys, though. who cleaned them. lol.
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jack2 said:


> you told me you were going to catch me a gar.
> nice kittys, though. who cleaned them. lol.
> jack


We didn't catch a single gar! Which is unusual. I cleaned all but 3 that I gave to a neighbor.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to Eufaula on Thursday. Planning to catfish hard. May crappie fish some. What did you use for bait? I always buy shiners in Dothan. This time I have some Gizzard Shad and Elwives that me and JB caught for cut bait.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Organ do you ever drift baits on ledges up there with reelnrod?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Organ do you ever drift baits on ledges up there with reelnrod?


joey, it's not organ. it's hugh jorgan.
you have to say it fast. lol.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thought it was huge organ


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> I am going to Eufaula on Thursday. Planning to catfish hard. May crappie fish some. What did you use for bait? I always buy shiners in Dothan. This time I have some Gizzard Shad and Elwives that me and JB caught for cut bait.


I always net shad. Sometimes they can be tough to find. Yesterday we threw 5 or 6 times, not much luck. Moved back into the creek and loaded the net in one throw. I've had some luck with frozen shrimp. Tried frozen shad a few weeks ago and caught only 2 cats. Fresh is always better.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't have any way to catch fresh shad so these frozen ones will have to do. I always bait my jugs with live shiners. On my trotlines I will use a variety. For cut bait I will have mullet, gizzard shad and elwives. Will also take Rooster Livers and shrimp. Maybe I will have something they like.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back when jugging was legal in Florida daytime was when we jug fished Holmes Creek.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> I don't have any way to catch fresh shad so these frozen ones will have to do. I always bait my jugs with live shiners. On my trotlines I will use a variety. For cut bait I will have mullet, gizzard shad and elwives. Will also take Rooster Livers and shrimp. Maybe I will have something they like.


I highly recommend fresh bait. A cast net is your friend. I can throw one and I'm uncoordinated as hell. But if that's not an option, get a tub of worms and catch bream. Cut them up into 1" pieces. If you have to fish shiners cut them up too. You could get 3 good baits out of 1 shiner. Probably 5 baits out of 1 bream. Good luck!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Friend just cancelled. Family emergency. Maybe later in October.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

We use dip bait on a rod n reel further north on the hooch. Works really well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wanting to go this weekend and try out the noodles I just made

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

sureicanfish said:


> Wanting to go this weekend and try out the noodles I just made
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I made mine with PCV and a pool noodle. Put a piece of rebar inside the pipe.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> I made mine with PCV and a pool noodle. Put a piece of rebar inside the pipe.


Exactly what I did

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We run nearly 50 jugs per trip! So am using 16 oz plastic bottles, painted floro yellow, with silver duct tape as reflectors. Now 16 oz may not seem like enough jug, but we are running 30 ft lines or so. So they come back up. Seeing one tip up and sink gives me a woody. The 35ish blue we caught sank it but couldn't keep it under. Oh and I did a test j-hook vs. circle hook. Circle caught more cats 5 to 1. So I'm switching all jugs to circle hooks, 5/0 and 7/0.


----------

